# Rock Star's Rainbow--Featured Title in Kirkus Newsletter--Free for Kindle



## kglavin (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi All,

My recent novel, _Rock Star's Rainbow_, is now available
is now available on the Kindle for the low price of $.99:

http://tiny.cc/wibcf

A brief synopsis:

This far-fetched story begins in August 2009, when a renowned entertainment reporter is thrown out of a plane over Los Angeles. At the time of his unfortunate death, he was completing a manuscript detailing the strange personal life of the most secretive megastar of our time. Luckily, this work in progress was rescued, although the details remain obscure. Now, assembled here is the sought after exposé of the infamous rock star, searching for his lost innocence. The quixotic adventure journeys from LA, to Amsterdam, to India, and back. Along the way, Rook struggles with celebrity excess, reignites with his old flame, gets mixed up with the mafia, and must rescue the daughter he never knew he had. From the heights of hedonism to the depths of despair, this topical parody explores the beast of fame.For readers interested in literary allusions, this satire is in part a pastiche, paying homage to elements of _Don Quixote_, _Either/Or_, _Ulysses_, _Satyricon_, _Crime and Punishment_, and other works.

Thanks! Hope you enjoy it!

Sincerely,

Kevin Glavin
For further info, please visit:
http://www.rockstarsrainbow.com


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

clickable image link for folks who like pictures...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Kevin, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## kglavin (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi Betsy and Ann,

Thank you so much for the friendly 
welcome and helpful recap of rules!

I look forward to all the great discussions
here on KindleBoards!

Take care.

Sincerely,

Kevin Glavin


----------



## kglavin (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi All,

If you're interested in some of the details behind
my novel, _Rock Star's Rainbow_, check out this recent interview with
The Daily Monocle:

http://tiny.cc/qtspv

Thanks. Hope you enjoy it. Remember, the _RSR_ ebook
is available for free until Oct. 1 through the links in the first
posting on this thread, and only .99 on the Kindle!

Kevin


----------



## kglavin (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi All,

A preview of _Rock Star's Rainbow_ is now 
on Google Books:

http://tiny.cc/7inao

The entire ebook is still free
until Oct. 1 at the links at the top
of this thread.

Hope you enjoy it.

By the way, I think Google Books is a great tool
for authors, publishers, and readers.
I know some people have different opinions, however.
Any thoughts on Google Books and its
impact on the future of publishing, libraries, etc?

Kevin


----------



## kglavin (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi All,

Just sending out a reminder that my novel
is available for free until Oct. 1 through
the above links.

I hope you enjoy it.

If you are interested in exploring
some of the allusions in this pastiche,
please visit:

http://www.rockstarsrainbow.com/Page-1/Page-2/allusions

Take care,

Kevin


----------



## kglavin (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi All,

My book will be getting some international
exposure this week at the Frankfurt Book Fair 
through the ForeWord Small Press Collective.

For more info on the fair, which runs from 
Oct. 6-10, please visit:

http://www.book-fair.com/en/fbf/

Enjoy!

Sincerely,

Kevin


----------



## kglavin (Mar 18, 2010)

In addition to Kindle, _Rock Star's Rainbow_ is now available through some libraries, and will soon be available through more (it is a slow process). For more information on where you can check it out directly, or through interlibrary loan, please visit:

http://www.rockstarsrainbow.com/Page-1/Page-2

If interested, please feel free to request that your local library carry it too. I hope you enjoy it.

And please--support your local library. Though they may change with new technology, they are
still vital to our culture.

Take care.

Sincerely,

Kevin Glavin


----------



## kglavin (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi All,

Have just updated the list of allusions. 
If you're interested in this sort of thing,
feel free to stop by and check some of them out.

http://www.rockstarsrainbow.com/Page-1/Page-2/allusions

Hope you enjoy it.

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## kglavin (Mar 18, 2010)

Well, my novel, _Rock Star's Rainbow_ is now on Google eBooks. Unfortunately, in the epub conversion (see sample), all quotation marks, accents, umlauts, and apostrophes have disappeared. They say they are working on it, but perhaps this is progress 

http://books.google.com/books?id=XE9UFrL3QgIC&printsec=frontcover&dq=rock+star%27s+rainbow&source=bl&ots=2EaUc85ByY&sig=mXw4cxEsvbXdVg8AuLfrKgPjmb4&hl=en&ei=S88DTea2DoycOrCm5KYB&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=5&sqi=2&ved=0CDQQ6AEwBA#v=onepage&q&f=false

Anyone else experience any conversion problems with Google? My epubs work fine with Kindle and Kobo.

Thanks and good luck to all!

Kevin


----------



## kglavin (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi All,

Feel free to check out this recent review of my novel
on the Kirkus website:

http://www.kirkusreviews.com/book-reviews/fiction/kevin-glavin/rock-stars-rainbow/

I hope you enjoy it 

Sincerely,

Kevin


----------



## kglavin (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi All,

Happy that RSR is a featured title in a recent Kirkus Newsletter. Next to T.C. Boyle and Joyce Carol Oates

http://tiny.cc/qkx8j

Hope you enjoy it.

Kevin


----------



## kglavin (Mar 18, 2010)

Argument for film adaptation:

People today are obsessed with celebrity, and even more so with celebrity scandal. This unique satire follows a jaded rock star's strange adventure to reunite with his lost love, journeying from Hollywood, to Amsterdam, to Bollywood, and back. Along the way, our hero reignites with his old flame, gets mixed up with the mafia, and must rescue the daughter he never knew he had. Think David Lean meets David Lynch. Think Orson Welles meets Quentin Tarentino. Think of a film you want to watch again and again.


----------



## kglavin (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi All,

For any interested readers or book clubs, here are some discussion questions.
Enjoy!

http://rockstarsrainbow.blogspot.com/


----------



## kglavin (Mar 18, 2010)

Finally on iTunes. Free for the summer. Enjoy.

Rock Star's Rainbow - Kevin Glavin

Sincerely,

Kevin


----------



## kglavin (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi All,

If you're looking for some summer reading, I hope you enjoy
my celebrity satire, now free on iTunes through September:

http://tiny.cc/jjjmv

If you'd like to know a bit more about the book, feel free to read the Kirkus Review:

http://tiny.cc/rqoyd

Have a great 4th of July!

Sincerely,

Kevin Glavin


----------



## kglavin (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi All,

For a limited time, my satirical novel will be free on Kindle. Just click on the book image below. I hope you enjoy it.

Sincerely,

Kevin


----------

